# Alloy wheel colour?



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Right got a set of alloys and I want a one off amazing eye catching colour but just cant think of any. The best I have is white with a white flake in it  Any one got any ideas?


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Maybe a picture so we can see visualise the look of it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What about silver?

Joking aside rarely do wheels work well unless they are silver. Most end up looking daft in my opinion.

Some cars pull off black, some pull off white but it is few and far between.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

What car & which wheels?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

VAG-hag said:


> What car & which wheels?


There isnt a car as of yet just refurbing some alloys :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Smoke chrome for the win :thumb:


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Search online for rotiform wheels- they do some in a finish that looks like brushed metal- I've seen them in red on a mk4 golf- not my thing but the finish on the wheels looked awesome!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Anthracite.

We just got the wife's car done in them and refurbed and they look epic.

Wife has a Merc C class with tints and now smokey anthracite alloy goodness, the car looks stealthy and awesome to the power of rad!

I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

kempe said:


> There isnt a car as of yet just refurbing some alloys :thumb:


fair do's mate :thumb:

Id wait to see what car/ colour car they are for. Or stick with something safe like Anthresite, silver, black etc.

Or if you really cant decide then pink or flymo orange are always fun!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i had hologram metal flake over black , looked black in standeard light went mental in sunlight . looked great until i kerbed them . i still have enough flake to do a set , if you want it pm me and ill send you it .


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> i had hologram metal flake over black , looked black in standeard light went mental in sunlight . looked great until i kerbed them . i still have enough flake to do a set , if you want it pm me and ill send you it .


Yeah that would be great :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Spray them white, total different colour change, will look appealing to the eye, and they will stand out, best colour for those.


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

I had white Cosmo alloys on a white car. Looked pretty good except for the massive gap under the arch...
White works on most colours, but is a ***** to keep clean. Especially if the lacquer/clearcoat isn't top quality.


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Diamond cut the front with a darker rear part

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/diamond-cutting/diamond2.jpg


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

http://www.specialistpaints.com/products/holographic-metal-flake

this is the finish of the flake i have , the bottom half of the guitar was how my wheels looked when the light hit them . its a cool finsih as it constantly changes as you move


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

kempe said:


> Right got a set of alloys and I want a one off amazing eye catching colour but just cant think of any. The best I have is white with a white flake in it  Any one got any ideas?


Olive satin drab mate. :thumb:


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks mint in gloss also imho....


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Some really good ideas on here :thumb:


----------

